# Illinois plumbing test drawing



## Tephlodope (Apr 13, 2016)

Can anyone give me some feedback on this drawing?? I'm about to take the test soon. Any feedback will be much appreciated.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Heres one of my drawings to compare. Im from ontario though


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tephlodope said:


> Can anyone give me some feedback on this drawing?? I'm about to take the test soon. Any feedback will be much appreciated.


I can tell you that's not even close to passing.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tephlodope said:


> [iurl="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82561&d=1460590420"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know any chicago building codes but it seems like theres alot of oversized vents and individual vents :/ and where im from the dashes on your fittings indicate threaded fittings. Its cool to see what other places do though. Good luck on the exam


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Work on neatness


----------



## Tephlodope (Apr 13, 2016)

Mark, could you let me know what I did wrong?? I tried To PM you but don't have 25 yet. I've asked other Plumbers and can't get a straight answer, and most say it looks good. I know I'm asking a lot here but I joined the PZ to get good advise from good Plumbers.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Where's your journeyman? He needs to help you a little more than that.


----------



## jeepin4 (Apr 13, 2016)

just a couple observations...

Make sure you check your fixture unit values for venting to make sure you have the right sizes

when the flow on your waste pipes go from horizontal to vertical, you do not need long pattern 90's. Regular ones are fine for that application. you only need them for vertical to horizontal.

In the basement, if that is a mop basin, you need to change that to 3".

I've been an illinois plumber for 25 years. Good luck on the test.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo! Don't tell anybody anything publicly. That's how our trade gets watered down with Handy hacks.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tephlodope said:


> View attachment 82561
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some feedback on this drawing?? I'm about to take the test soon. Any feedback will be much appreciated.


Yeah, you need some work.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

canuck92 said:


> Heres one of my drawings to compare. Im from ontario though




Man I don't miss those!

Is there no wet venting in Illinois?


----------

